# May 29  river dive find  Open Pontil Curtis Syrup in flint !  Yay!



## downeastdigger (May 30, 2016)

Hello all -  Been diving a bit lately. Posting stuff regularly on my blog (theDowneastDigger) as well.

  I did have one dive this week with some good bottles.  I was down deep in some grainy sand, digging at the bottom of a river, and dug this nice pontil.  I could feel right away, even though I was blinded by the silt I had stirred up, that it was a good old bottle!  Really strong embossing, and the indented panels were easy to feel even with rubber gloves on.
It is a Doct Curtis Cherry Syrup New York,  in flint glass, open pontil  It cleaned up great!

Years ago (when I used to be able to _buy_ bottles, before I was on a family budget),  I bought one of these Curtis bottles, I really loved it.  Had to sell it later.  I had another similar Curtis op flint bottle, said Hygean Oil on it, I think.  I always loved these bottles, so I was thrilled to find one.  And this one is going on the shelf!
Here's a you tube of when I got the stuff out of the water.
Good luck digging all !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZJVijs8YxE


----------



## CreekWalker (May 30, 2016)

That's a good one! We find bottle's embossed Curtis Drug Co. in Tn. Not sure if related.


----------



## Tombstone Brick (May 31, 2016)

Really nice, I like the bent S.


----------



## botlguy (May 31, 2016)

Congratulations, nice find, thanks for sharing.
Jim


----------



## sandchip (Jun 3, 2016)

That's a great find.  Glad your hard work paid off.  I had one of the Hygeans years ago and wish I still had it.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 8, 2016)

Great find and thanks for the post. I always enjoy seeing the water finds


----------



## ScottBSA (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice find.


----------

